# Pennis cruore oblitis



## natansc8

Hello!

I'm translating Ottos Rank's _Dream and myth_ and he uses the expression "penis cruore oblitis" (between parentheses, after he said that a bird that was flying comes back with its feathers covered in blood; another latinisms that he uses before in this same text paragraph are "prolapsus" and "reacreatus"), in the description of a dream with a strong sexual symbology. It is on the following sentence:
_
Ein zweites und drittes Mal fliegen sie, durch kurze Rast gestärkt (recreatos), davon, bis endlich der kleinere von ihnen seines Genossen ledig mit blutigem Gefieder (pennis cruore oblitis) zu ihm zurückkehrt._

Could someone help me to translate the expressions "penis cruore oblitis"?

I thank you all in advance!

Cordially,
Natan Schäfer


----------



## Agró

"pe*nn*is cruore oblitis"
_with the wings besmeared with blood_

I know no German at all so my translation may not be accurate.


----------



## Scholiast

saluete!

Agró may know no German, but his translation into English is impeccable, as is his spelling-correction.

Σ


----------



## Scholiast

Greetings all.

A further spello in Mr Schäfer's original post appears to be that German for 'wings' should be _Gef*l*ieder._

Σ


----------



## bearded

Scholiast said:


> German for 'wings' should be _Gef*l*ieder._


Yes, 'Geflieder' (an obsolete word) would really translate  'wings' (root of flattern/fledern* like in Fledermaus (bat), a 'fluttering' mouse). However, I feel that a more  faithful/literal translation of Latin _pennis_ should be 'feathers' - well rendered with  Gefieder (from Feder = feather).
_Pennis cruore oblitis = _with feathers besmeared with blood_._


----------



## Scholiast

@bearded (# 5):

Point taken. I'm not sure we can decide: maybe natansc8 should just check his original source-text.

Σ


----------



## natansc8

I think there is an interesting wordplay there with "pennis" as feathers and "penis" as "phallus". Anyway in this case it sounds me that is better to use "feathers" and not only wings, because the poetic image sounds better as it evokes the bird covered with blood.

I thank you all, folks!


----------



## Cub Pilot

I would say 'mit blutbefleckten Gefieder' or 'das Gefieder blutbesudelt'.
Was ich mich frage: Wieso verwendet er überhaupt diesen lateinischen Ausdruck? Das muss doch irgendeinen textlichen/inhaltlichen Grund haben. Auch, dass die anderen lateinischen Wörter verwendet werden, ist merkwürdig. Es muss also einen Sinn haben, warum diese Worte verwendet werden. Bevor das nicht geklärt ist, würde ich diese lateinischen Worte gar nicht übersetzen. Denn würde man das übersetzen, wäre es ja ein Pleonasmus zu den vorangehenden Worten. Die Übersetzung kann also eigentlich nur zu Deiner Information dienen. You can reply in English if you prefer.


----------



## natansc8

Hallo Cub Pilot!

Auf jeden fall habe ich das Latein auf Latein gelassen. Aber ich wollte verstehen genau der Sinn von dieser Ausdruck, übrings weil ich habe gedacht, dass war ein bekannt lateinische Ausdruck (wie Alea iacta est, Acta non verba, etc). Nach meiner Meinung, Rank dachte an der Wortspiel mit "Pennis", "Gefieder" und "Phallus", nach seiner perspektiv ganz wichtig im Traumdeutung ist.


----------

